# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Danas u Životu uživo o autosjedalicama

## Adrijana

:D  gledat ćemo

----------


## mamaja

:Embarassed:   :Sad:  
Sad sam saznala da ne ide danas.
Javit ću vam kad bude.

----------


## Amalthea

ha!

A ja već pripremila TV karticu...   :Laughing:  

mamaja, nemoj zaboraviti kad bude išlo, znaš da mi treba za arhivu   :Wink:

----------


## Adrijana

A ja gledam i gledam...................

----------


## Janoccka

Šta li nam tek sprema za 1. april   :Razz:

----------


## Enya

Sorry, za sve sam ja kriva jer nisam na vrijeme javila da prilog ne ide   :Sad:  !
Naime, ja sam novinarka koja je taj prilog napravila    :Wink:  
Javit ćemo vam mamaja i ja točan termin! Pozdraaaaaaaav svima!

----------


## apricot

Ovaj put ćemo ti oprostiti   :Wink:

----------


## Janoccka

Već ćemo mi tebi dati posla, da se iskupiš   :Smile:

----------


## Ancica

> Sorry, za sve sam ja kriva jer nisam na vrijeme javila da prilog ne ide   !
> Naime, ja sam novinarka koja je taj prilog napravila    
> Javit ćemo vam mamaja i ja točan termin! Pozdraaaaaaaav svima!


Dok te one spotaju, ja cu te pohvaliti sto si napravila prilog  8) I reci cu - hvala :D

----------


## Janoccka

Ma nije to bilo špotanje... Ja znam da je njima bio užitak snimati taj prilog   :Smile:

----------


## Enya

E, baš ste mi suuuuuuuuuper, ma znam ja da nije bilo špotanje   :Wink:  !
Inače, meni su puuuuno pomogle mamaja i ivančica - namjestile su u autu sjedalice za moje male blizance i ja vama svima za sve kažem - hvala jer su vam sve akcije izvrsne. Stoga, neka bude posla, zajedno smo jači  :D !
Prilog će idući tjedan sigurno ići u Panoramu, a ova naša osječka, vidi se u pet slavonskih županija. Za "Život u živo" još točno ne znam, ali čim saznam - odmah vam pišem! Čujemo se!

----------


## Enya

Eto, drage moje, sada je 12,30 i prilog je u sadržaju današnje emisije!
Nadam se da će tako i ostati   :Smile: ! Valjda neće gosti biti predugački ili upasti neka ekskluziva   :Laughing:  !
Traje oko tri minute! Pozdrav!

----------


## mamaja

Koje?
Život uživo ili Županijska panorama?

----------


## MajaMajica

jel danas u životu uživo, za cijelu Hrvatsku?

----------


## mamaja

Da Život uživo, za cijelu Hr.  :D

----------


## Enya

Emisija "Život u živo"! Prvi program!

----------


## Nika

Enya, super! :D

----------


## brigita2

A u koliko je to sati otprilike?

----------


## apricot

iza 16:30

----------


## apricot

nije u najavi tema  :?

----------


## Frida

Nije bilo ništa! Glavno da mi imamo papirnate policajce!

----------


## mamaja

Enya, sad im nemoj dati prilog kad ga opet budu htjeli    :Razz:

----------


## Enya

Eto, bili su u sadržaju i papirnati policajci i autosjedalice...no, eto,  nije išlo još dva priloga osim ovog, što će reći - gužva...No, dobro, idemo dalje! Ma sigurno će biti objavljeno! Ja ću vam opet javit, a nadam se da će sljedeći put biti okej!

----------


## Enya

Evo i danas je prilog u sadržaju i hajd sad - valjda će ići!

----------


## apricot

Vuk!
Vuk!

----------


## mamaja

Baš me zanima.

----------


## apricot

čini se da opet ništa  :/ 
u najavi nije bilo...
valjda čuvaju za sezonu kiselih krastavaca jer je tema bezvremenska. današnje su sve aktualne (bomba u Zadru, štrajk policije i vojske i karneval).

----------


## Frida

Evoooooo gaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!

----------


## aries24

gledali, bili ste supeeeeer  :D 

btw, mm je još sretniji jer već danima visim uz žuž čekajući prilog i uskraćujem mu njegove serije ;p

----------


## mamaja

Dočekali smo!  :D

----------


## apricot

,.cbndfklgr
pz4+topsY?*?==?(=zzfghcKČJDHWEKLJVZŠP Hł
RŠ'3
ORigt5ziu0
rfsdsćflpjozu0i70456'70+3+4ć+'uo.


NARAVNO da nisam vidjela!

----------


## jana

Prilog odličan! Svaka čast :D

----------

